# Help identifying



## Montana_McRae (Sep 30, 2021)

simmonsjeffrey172 said:


> I named him ghost I know he's a 3 yr old tennessee walker. I've had people ask if he's a carmelo tennessee walker also had a vet nurse say he's looks like a carmelo paint tennessee walker just looking for feed back. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 1128821


Yeah looks like a cremello pinto to me, do you know who his dam and sire are?
He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Looks cremello (or maybe even perlino) splash/pinto to me too! Very pretty. Just be careful with sun exposure, more likely to burn.

It would help to know color of parents, as that could help specify his color better. 

Cremello is chestnut with cream dilution and perlino is bay with cream dilution. 

He's pretty light so probably cremello, but telling the two colors apart is tricky for me!


----------



## simmonsjeffrey172 (8 mo ago)

Montana_McRae said:


> Yeah looks like a cremello pinto to me, do you know who his dam and sire are?
> He sure is a cutie!


Unfortunately no


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Based on how white his mane and tail are, I'm going with cremello rather than perlino, not enough orange in there. And looks like a tobiano pattern, so yes on the pinto also. Too bad you don't know his genetics, it's always fun to be able to look at his family history.


----------



## simmonsjeffrey172 (8 mo ago)

I would love to know his family history also would love to get papers on him he's such a great horse just yesterday got done riding kids from age 2 threw 14 for a birthday party with no problems also better picture for color


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

simmonsjeffrey172 said:


> I would love to know his family history also would love to get papers on him he's such a great horse just yesterday got done riding kids from age 2 threw 14 for a birthday party with no problems also better picture for color
> View attachment 1128862


Just a couple of questions, why is he so thin, this fella needs grocery's really bad and why is he still a stud?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If he is in fact a TWH then you can use the contact from this link to get a DNA for testing. There are rules governing transfer without owners signature so no guarantee you could get papers but they could tell you if he was a TWH and if he was registered. 

I agree. Needs groceries and gelding.









ADOPTED HORSES


ADOPTED HORSES Adopted horses are those purchased, bequeathed, or assumed from a person, entity, or authority and in which case the person possesses the horse with or without any registration papers. If you believe you have a registered Tennessee Walking Horse(C) and were not provided the...




twhbea.com




.


----------



## simmonsjeffrey172 (8 mo ago)

My Salty Pony said:


> Just a couple of questions, why is he so thin, this fella needs grocery's really bad and why is he still a stud?


1 he got sick and would barely eat grass feed or his favorite celery got over sickness finally and started eating again why he looks so thin and why still stud because I see no reason to change that to my knowledge


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

"no reason to change that". 

There are stallions that could be excellent horses for children, but they are FEW and FAR between. And they are not 3 year olds.

You get your horse fed up into good condition, you may not find him as tractable as he is at the moment. 

Do you plan on training him for anything other than just riding? Do you have any show plans for him? Do you have any plans that you need a stallion for?


----------



## simmonsjeffrey172 (8 mo ago)

Zimalia22 said:


> "no reason to change that".
> 
> There are stallions that could be excellent horses for children, but they are FEW and FAR between. And they are not 3 year olds.
> 
> ...


Well now when I first got him the guy that got me into horses tried to get me into showing horses but only wanted that big lick out of him but after doing a Lil research I stopped that quickly and would like to get back into training him for showing


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Breed shows are going to be out if he isn't or can't be registered. Keeping a stallion is a liability. Where you can haul or ride is limited. His personality will more than likely change once he gets groceries on board. Don't know of a state that allows children to show stallions. Geldings or mares only for under 18. He gets out and gets to any mares you pay. They get out and come to you and he gets to them you still likely pay. You take him somewhere and he tries to go after a mare in heat. You pay. He goes after any other other for any reason - even defense and you guessed it. You pay. He injures someone or someone's animal no matter the species - you pay. Many states have laws about housing, fencing and insurance if you have a stallion on your property. You'll want to check with your state's ag coop and see what applies. Your homeowners and property insurance may have something to say if there is a claim and he is responsible for the damages. You could find yourself without and responsible for the bills yourself.

Unless he is registered, an outstanding example of his breed, has an excellent temperament and you have experience handling a stallion with plans to promote him and can safely offer him for stud then he doesn't need to keep his equipment. He'll be much happier and so will you when he's a gelding.

That fence isn't going to contain him and being barb wire the injuries that go with him tangling with it can be life threatening as well as emptying a pocketbook quickly. I don't know about where you live but here the vet keeps a record of your credit card on file that's part of the service agreement. No card then cash up front. Your card is declined then no service.


----------



## simmonsjeffrey172 (8 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> Breed shows are going to be out if he isn't or can't be registered. Keeping a stallion is a liability. Where you can haul or ride is limited. His personality will more than likely change once he gets groceries on board. Don't know of a state that allows children to show stallions. Geldings or mares only for under 18. He gets out and gets to any mares you pay. They get out and come to you and he gets to them you still likely pay. You take him somewhere and he tries to go after a mare in heat. You pay. He goes after any other other for any reason - even defense and you guessed it. You pay. He injures someone or someone's animal no matter the species - you pay. Many states have laws about housing, fencing and insurance if you have a stallion on your property. You'll want to check with your state's ag coop and see what applies. Your homeowners and property insurance may have something to say if there is a claim and he is responsible for the damages. You could find yourself without and responsible for the bills yourself.
> 
> Unless he is registered, an outstanding example of his breed, has an excellent temperament and you have experience handling a stallion with plans to promote him and can safely offer him for stud then he doesn't need to keep his equipment. He'll be much happier and so will you when he's a gelding.
> 
> That fence isn't going to contain him and being barb wire the injuries that go with him tangling with it can be life threatening as well as emptying a pocketbook quickly. I don't know about where you live but here the vet keeps a record of your credit card on file that's part of the service agreement. No card then cash up front. Your card is declined then no service.


Now that is quite a bit of info that nobody has let me known thank u alot really I hate that I even posted that picture of him when he finally started feeling better and after a bath it's just the best picture of his color shades that I have at the moment also it looks like the world has a lot against stallions that are not registered. I've been trying to get help in getting pointed in the right direction to get papers on him learn more about him family tree. Also he's so gentle I've trained kids on him. I've been to various trail ride events and he's acted proper with no problem and had a lot of people ask he's a stud and acts that good for u.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

simmonsjeffrey172 said:


> it looks like the world has a lot against stallions that are not registered


Stallions can be dangerous and unpredictable no matter what you feel their personality is. Young and underweight you likely are not seeing his true colors. The can bite or strike in a heartbeat with little warning. If you don't know what you're watching for it'll seem there was no warning. Registered or not especially here in the US with such a litigious society they are a liability. 




simmonsjeffrey172 said:


> I've been trying to get help in getting pointed in the right direction to get papers on him learn more about him family tree. Also he's so gentle I've trained kids on him.


I gave a link that could help identify your horse. Once you send in the DNA and they run it against their database you should know more. Breeding is a crap shoot and the only thing you can guarantee is that he'll pass one cream gene if he is a homozygous double dilute. Color isn't a reason to breed. It's the icing on the cake. You can't guarantee he will pass any white pattern genes. You can't guarantee he'll pass any specific gait even if he is gaited. You can't guarantee he'll pass his personality. TWH are prone to metabolic disease and that can get very expensive. If it develops then maintenance costs aren't cheap. Set him up and take proper conformation shots. Get him fed up and conditioned and see what his personality is like once he puts some weight on. Then if it stays the same, if he has great conformation and if he is the a shining example of what his breed standard is then look at what you need to house him properly, including shelter and fencing. There is a minimum for every state for any livestock. Many states have nuisance laws or stallion specific laws in addition.

At his current weight and condition he really shouldn't be ridden until he's fully recovered. How long have you had him and where did you purchase him. There may be other ways to gain information. 

Ask yourself why you want a stallion and what are your long term goals. Whst is your purpose for breeding him specifically? You aren't going to be attracting the best of the best to breed him to without putting forth effort and that effort takes time and money and is only worth pursuing if your horse has stellar bloodlines, prepotency to pass the traits that make that breed what it is and temperament. Get him tested for any genetic disease known to run in that breed. Have a color panel run so you know what else he'll possibly pass. So far you know he is likely ee CrCr. You don't know agouti (A or a) or color patterns.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I very much agree, this horse should not be ridden and worked in his present condition. He's way starved down. Get him up to weight, and you may find you have a completely different horse.
Unless TWH does the dna testing to find an individual, you have a grade horse. There is no reason to try standing a grade horse.
Lets just say you are able to find out about his registration. Are you set up for a stallion? Are you set up for mares and the resulting foals? If not, you really don't need a stallion.
You have said you have small children. Unless this horse is one of those rare individuals, your kids don't need a stallion around.
You have a lot to think about. Take your time, find your answers. Then make an informed decision.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I won’t get into the gelding scenario. Your horse your choice. However, I also think he is awfully thin for anyone to be riding. I’m sorry he got sick on you, but if I were you I wouldn’t have anyone on him until he put some weight on. He is beyond what I would consider thin, and more to the starved point.

ETA- any horse is going to be easy to get along with starved. They have no energy. It just seems an unfair way to go about things.


----------



## simmonsjeffrey172 (8 mo ago)

Thank you the feed back and also that picture was taken a few days after he started feeling better. I've wanted help with identifying him and with posting a picture of him in the condition that he was in. I feel that the subject but I have to clarify that picture of him looking thin was a few months ago he's very well fed now and looking so much better this was over the last weekend. Hopefully with the most recent picture I have of him can change that subject. I sure know that he is a TWH with all the trail rides I've been to and people that's offered to buy him.He is gaited. i thank yall for all the information there is some information that I'm definitely looking forward to finding out the answers to on him


----------



## simmonsjeffrey172 (8 mo ago)

Knave said:


> I won’t get into the gelding scenario. Your horse your choice. However, I also think he is awfully thin for anyone to be riding. I’m sorry he got sick on you, but if I were you I wouldn’t have anyone on him until he put some weight on. He is beyond what I would consider thin, and more to the starved point.
> 
> ETA- any horse is going to be easy to get along with starved. They have no energy. It just seems an unfair way to go about things.


 this is the most recent picture of him he over the SICKNESS


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Glad to see he's carrying more weight. 
But, and I hate to sound nit picky, his pasterns are very concerning. 
Have you ever heard of DSLD?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

He does look much better in that picture.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don’t think his saddle fits. Just a side note.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

simmonsjeffrey172 said:


> Now that is quite a bit of info that nobody has let me known thank u alot really* I hate that I even posted that picture of him when he finally started feeling better and after a bath it's just the best picture of his color shades* that I have at the moment also it looks like the world has a lot against stallions that are not registered. I've been trying to get help in getting pointed in the right direction to get papers on him learn more about him family tree. Also he's so gentle I've trained kids on him. I've been to various trail ride events and he's acted proper with no problem and had a lot of people ask he's a stud and acts that good for u.


I bolded this as I wanted to comment that all here are concerned for your animal. Advice isn't being offered to be mean. There is also concern for you and your children expressed by those (myself included) that have handled stallions most of their lives and seen first hand what even the sweetest stallion is capable of. Savage bites, strikes that cause severe injury or kill. The bottom line is you the owner are responsible. I've seen a draft pick up a child and shake it. I've had one of mine send my husband to the ER with a bite. Unprovoked. This was a stallion my husband allowed my child to ride through the fields. Other owners have their own stories if they've been in the business long enough. We aren't advising because we have anything against stallions.


Edited to Add - I missed all of the posts that dropped. He looks much, much better and looks like he's over whatever bug found him. Yes, wet coats are often the best way to see white patterns on a light horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He looks much better. I would have the Vet check him for dsld. it is a genetic disease affecting the tendons/ligaments in the pasterns. His pasterns will drop and be painful. There is NO cure.He looks small for a TWH. I would advice on having him gelded, they are much safer to be around. Training a horse to do the 'big Lick ' is cruel . He looks like a cute little horse. Please consider having him gelded. Do not do it during the summer months, Fall time when the flies die out and before winter when it gets cold. Be sure to have him Vaccinated with the core vaccines. Tetanus, West Niles Virus,WEE and EEE , Flu . You need to be sure to have his sheath cleaned, they can get dirty up there and at the end of the penis. Easier to do on Geldings and safer. 
Glad to see he is healthier. I hope he stays a safe horse for you and your family. HE does look like a cross, maybe part Arab.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

If he didn't have papers when you bought him, he may not have papers at all. I have a very nice mare who is grade. You can certainly DNA test but in order for that test to show results he would have to be registered at some point.

Registration is expensive as you have to send in the paperwork, fees, and DNA, and have a certificate signed by the breeder. 

I have a young horse that I can register but probably won't until he is older. Registration for stallions costs more than for geldings. My thoughts are to wait and decide whether I am keeping him intact or gelding. If he is gelded next year, I can register him as a gelding. No need to rush on the paperwork as I have no intention of selling. 

My thoughts are that it is unlikely that your horse is registered because he is still a stallion and his breeder may not have wanted to pay extra to register him (or geld him). He does not look big enough to be a walking horse. He might move like a walker. He could have spotted saddle horse in him. Doesn't mean he has papers. 

I would probably geld him, just because that is safer for you and your family. Also because my neighbor had a nice young colt who turned into a monster when he turned 4 years old. The kids used to ride him down the street in a halter. Once his hormones kicked in, he became dangerous and they no longer ride him at all. The horse is kept in perpetual isolation and that is a form of cruelty if you ask me. 

There are many men, it seems, that like to keep their animals intact. I think it is a mental block on the thought of gelding. But a gelding is a better horse, a more predictable horse, a safer horse, then a stallion will ever be. And if he doesn't have papers, that is even more reason to geld him.


----------



## RFInukshuk (7 mo ago)

So if we actually get back on topic to discuss your question rather than bash you for how you choose to keep your horse. 
quick interjection. There is nothing wrong with keeping him entire if he has the disposition and you have the experience to enable that.

ALSO all three double dilutes CrCr have overlapping phenotypes and it is absolutely impossible to tell base colour of a double dilute without having tested parents or testing the horse themselves.

he could be Cremello, perlino or Smokey cream.
He definitely has a pinto pattern, that you can be sure of.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thread closed as it seems to be going too much off track


----------

